
Skunk Work's Kelly Johnson's 14 Rules and Practices - dsaavy
https://www.lockheedmartin.com/en-us/who-we-are/business-areas/aeronautics/skunkworks/kelly-14-rules.html
======
HenryKissinger
Preaching to the choir, but Ben Rich's "Skunk Works" is well worth the read.

